# Greg's South Side Raceway next race Monday 1-5-15 at 7:00 pm



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

Monday night 7:00 pm


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there see u then.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race results for jan 5th 2015*

race results fron jan 5th 2015

FCR CARS 

1ST CORKY 158 LAPS 
2ND JON 156
3RD RUSS 154
4TH BRUCE 153
5TH BRIAN 153
6TH GREG 152
7TH RICK S 147
8TH DARRELL 145


INDY CARS


1ST DARRELL 111
2ND CORKY 108
3RD BRIAN 107
4TH BRUCE 106
5TH JON 106
6TH RUSS 101



HARD BODY FCR,S

1ST RICK S 85
2ND JON 84
3RD BRIAN 83
4TH BRUCE 82
5TH RUSS 82
6TH DARRELL 76
7TH CORKY 76

RESULTS FROM GREGS SOUTHSIDE SPEEDWAY JAN 5 TH 2015.:wave:


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Small crowd because of the crappy snow was some really close racing ran the indy cars on low power much easier to drive. Hard bodies were a blast as always lots of fun Thanks Greg for having us race:thumbsup:


----------

